# Serra de Montemuro 22/02/09



## vifra (25 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

Quando planeei aproveitar o fim de semana de carnaval na minha terra, Gralheira na serra de Montemuro, fui ao site da MODIS (1ª foto) e vi que ainda haveria qualquer coisa lá no topo.
Desejoso de chegar, constatei e aqui deixo o meu testemunho, que no topo da serra a neve teimosamente não quer derreter, já lá vai mais de 15 dias de "bom" tempo. Segundo o relato de pastores, há no alto da serra "marinheiros" com mais de um metro de altura e que vai demorar tempo a derreter. 
Aqui deixo algumas fotos deste fim de semana. Espero que gostem!


























































E ao longe a imponete serra da Estrela com o seu manto branco:





Alegrem-se os mais desejosos de fenómenos atmosféricos, que segundo as pessoas mais antigas da aldeia, "Fevereiro quente, trás o diabo no ventre"


----------



## kikofra (25 Fev 2009 às 22:35)

Lindo, e longe de confusões. É pena que neve ao pé de mim mais proximo só na Estrela


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2009 às 22:36)

Fotos muito boas 

Este tempo seco é o ideal para a manutenção da neve.


----------



## Minho (25 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Boas fotos 



Dan disse:


> Fotos muito boas
> 
> Este tempo seco é o ideal para a manutenção da neve.



Realmente só mesmo o tempo seco com a baixa humidade explica o bem que a neve se tem aguentado nas serras de maior altitude.


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2009 às 00:11)

Ora mais uma boa foto-reportagem tua vifra! 

Montemuro é um dos locais que tem sorte de ainda ter a neve como ornamento! E claro é realmente pela humidade baixa que ela ainda lá está! Com boaas acumulações como se pode observar nas tuas fotografias. 
E ainda bem que está, pois assim vocês trazem-na até nós neste registos deliciosos! 

E esperemos que esse ditado antigo ainda tenha validade nos tempo actuais de mudança a tantos níveis! 

Obrigado!


----------



## Kodiak (26 Fev 2009 às 01:45)

a..."sorte de ainda ter neve como ornamento" e a fortuna adversa de tantas árvores de ferro!


----------



## vifra (26 Fev 2009 às 08:49)

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos comentários. Tenho muito gosto em partilhar e divulgar uma zona que é desconhecida de muitos, e também "mostrar" o quanto de belo tem o nosso Portugal, de Norte a Sul, incluíndo as ilhas. 
Obrigado também pelas fotos que todos têm divuldado aqui, que têm sido excelentes na amostragem dos vários fenomenos da natureza.



Kodiak disse:


> a..."sorte de ainda ter neve como ornamento" e a fortuna adversa de tantas árvores de ferro!



Essa é que é essa. Antes para subir às zonas onde tirei as fotografias, só a pé. Nem de jipes. Agora esventraram toda a serra com estradões para a montagem das eolicas. Mas se fosse 1 ou 2 parques ainda vá, agora todo o topo está inundado de eolicas, e que já se estão a espalhar pelas encostas.
Antes ao subir a serra era um silêncio absoluto, agora um zumbido dos geradores a trabalhar está sempre presente no nosso cerebro. São os ventos do progresso...


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2009 às 09:59)

É de facto impressionante como a neve se tem aguentado... É que mesmo nos pontos mais altos, por estes dias, os termómetros subiram e o sol esteve bem presente. Questiono-me (um pouco inocentemente) se nestas coisas de grandes acumulações, não se inverterão um bocadinho os mecanismos de causa efeito... ou seja formarem-se uma espécie de "reservatórios de frio" junto aos solos que impeçam a neve de derreter? Sou um tipo fantasioso 

Excelentes registos


----------



## stormy (26 Fev 2009 às 10:07)

mas as temps teem estado bem positivas


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2009 às 11:11)

Vários factores contribuem para a fusão da neve, nomeadamente a radiação solar, a temperatura do ar, o teor de humidade e a temperatura do solo.
A neve, por ter um forte albedo, reflecte grande parte da radiação solar. Relativamente à temperatura e humidade: quanto mais baixo for o teor de humidade do ar mais elevada será a temperatura de fusão da neve. O calor que o solo fornece à neve também contribui para a fusão desta. Por isso, a existência de alguma vegetação entre o solo e a neve pode limitar este efeito. Para além disso, diferentes tipos de solo ou substrato rochoso podem também ter um diferente comportamento térmico.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 11:54)

stormy disse:


> mas as temps teem estado bem positivas



Sim, isso tambem me choca  mas deve ser do aquecimento global que a neve se mantem


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2009 às 11:58)

Excelentes fotos, *vifra*!

Mesmo com este tempo primaveril, e sempre bom ver que a neve ainda persiste


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2009 às 18:12)

vifra disse:


>





Esta foto parece uma imagem extraterrestre..


Daquelas que as sondas que vão a Marte enviam.... mas sem as eólicas!





z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## amarusp (26 Fev 2009 às 19:59)

E ao longe a imponete serra da Estrela com o seu manto branco:





Alegrem-se os mais desejosos de fenómenos atmosféricos, que segundo as pessoas mais antigas da aldeia, "Fevereiro quente, trás o diabo no ventre"[/QUOTE]

Realmente bonitas!!
Curioso porque no alto de Loriga conseguia ver uma montanha com neve a norte, após algumas averiguações foi-me dito que era a Serra de Montemuro!


----------



## JazCrazy (26 Fev 2009 às 21:04)

vifra disse:


> Ola onde sacaste esta imagem.
> Podes dizer qual o site, tks


----------



## vifra (26 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

JazCrazy disse:


> Ola onde sacaste esta imagem.
> Podes dizer qual o site, tks



É este o link de onde tirei a imagem. http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2009056&altdates 
Todos os dias publicam uma imagem nova onde se vê a peninsula Ibérica, (desde que não tenha nuvens) e podes escolher o dia que queres ver clicando no calendário em baixo


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2009 às 00:49)

vifra disse:


> Alegrem-se os mais desejosos de fenómenos atmosféricos, que segundo as pessoas mais antigas da aldeia, "Fevereiro quente, trás o diabo no ventre"



Tendo em conta que certamente a Páscoa será passada aí, vou zelar pelo concretizar desse provérbio!
O ano passado fui agradavelmente surpreendido!
Por ser que este ano também o seja.

A foto que o *Z13* citou está incrível.
Não há vida nela. 

Boas fotos, *vifra*!


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2009 às 14:21)

Bela fotos Vifra, obrigado por partilhares


----------



## Kodiak (28 Fev 2009 às 00:50)

Imagem interessante. Para além da Estrela e do pontinho com a serra de Montemuro vejo lá em cima a serra do Gerês com bastante neve e um pouco abaixo um pontinho deslavado que corresponde ao Marão.


----------

